# WSU P/T Parking Enforcement



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Dept./Park Enforcement Officer (Part-time)*
Institution:
*Worcester State University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/02/2016

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Company Description:*

WORCESTER STATE UNIVERSITY is a vibrant public university located in the residential west side of Worcester, Massachusetts, the second largest city in New England and home to 38,000 college students at more than a dozen colleges and universities. Situated on a compact 58-acre campus, the University offers 50 undergraduate and graduate academic programs to more than 6,400 students annually. The Princeton Review ranks us as one of the 75 "Best Value" public colleges in the country, as well as a "Best in the Northeast" college.

*Job Description:*


Patrol and enforce parking regulations in all university parking lots and properties, on foot.
Assist with traffic control during heavy class times and/or special events.
Assist with blocking/cordoning off reserved areas for special events.
Work office window, assisting with parking needs including paying/disputing citations, distributing parking permits, and addressing questions/concerns.
Respond to inquiries and complaints via telephone and email.
Create letters, reports, spreadsheets as needed.
Perform other relative duties, as assigned.
*Requirements:*


Ability to patrol campus on foot, stand for long periods of time, climb stairs, and navigate uneven terrain in varying (and sometimes extreme) temperatures.
Ability to write standard parking reports and citations in a clear and concise manner.
Ability to observe and recall details and incidents, as well as detect and respond appropriately to potentially hazardous situations.
Ability to work independently, under general supervision. 
Working knowledge of Microsoft Office, especially Word and Excel.
*Additional Information:*

*This is a part-time, non-benefited contract position*

Rate of Pay: $15.00 per hour

Schedule: Monday through Friday, 9:00am -1:00pm

_Worcester State University is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer which seeks to reflect the diversity of its community._

*Application Instructions:*

Applicants must apply online and submit a resume, cover letter and a list of 3 professional references.

Documents that cannot be uploaded may be faxed to 508-929-8163 or mailed to the Director of Human Resources, Worcester State University, 486 Chandler Street, Worcester, MA 01602.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Worcester State University

Online App. Form:
http://worcester.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=74799


----------

